# Sports!!! Ahhhh!!



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Lingerie Football. roud:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> ^ I'm feelin' a little Q_Q for Crocop right now, he needs to retire. I knew this event was gonna be rough on me. I wanted Sherk, Crocop, and Diet Nog to win and knew they would all lose (barring controversial Sherk win)
> 
> Maybe I'll treat myself to a highlight reel of Crocop in his prime. Yeah, man crushing to that should pick me right up


Cro Cop seemed slow, sluggish, lackluster, passive and rigid in his last fight. He didn't set-up his kicks or attempt to finish. He was hesitant with his strikes for most of the fight; perhaps he feared Mir's Jiu-Jitsu or wasn't able to find many openings, but he didn't risk much and seemed content to counter with one or two strikes, or clinch and defend. He didn't possess the fiery intensity of finishing fights that he once displayed in early PRIDE days. 

I've noticed, since his UFC debut, leave to Japan, and return to the UFC, that he is gradually losing steam. He's been viciously KO'd by Gonzaga and manhandled by Overeem, winning against lesser opponents and remaining hesitant to engage aggressively. I believe he has the ability to compete, but perhaps, his problem is mental.

Side Note:

Matt Serra vs. Chris Lytle was a crazy slug-fest.


----------



## Snowguard (May 21, 2010)

I used to spend a lot of my teens going hiking and long-distance running. I even made the school teams for 800m, 1500m and cross-country. I didn't really like to compete, but found that if I just went and got through the whole thing I'd be fine. I recall one year I did EVERY track event and several field ones. No better diversion for the raging hormones of youth.

I have an older ENTJ friend who played just about everything when he was younger. He's a solidly-built man, and put the fear of whatever deity you like into those who were in a scrum with him on the Rugby field.

If it comes to actually, watching, I can't. I love _listening_ to the World Cup on the radio when it's on, but I find it harder to watch on television, and don't think I could do so at a stadium.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

I am a devoted kendoka and a iaido beginner. 

When I was younger, I played ringo a lot and at one point I was even thinking about becoming professional ringo player.

I don't watch sports on TV with an exception of figure skating. I dunno why, but I just love to watch women in short skirts doing spins and jumps on ice


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not that I see it as a distraction for the plebs, I just don't...get it. I don't mind playing them (except team sports), though I don't have a drop of the typical male competitive spirit in me (at least when it comes to physical things). It's fun, helps me not become completely fat, and good for engaging your sensor side. But I really don't know what people see in spectator sports. So...you managed to kick a ball into a net. Wow. How fascinating.:dry:


----------

